# Austria: ci siamo, pronto il lockdown per i no-vax



## Tifo'o (12 Novembre 2021)

All'inizio sembra una proposta che sarebbe in un nulla di fatto, ma ora si va verso questa direzione. L'Austria ha deciso di usare il pugno duro per i non vaccinati. Ci potrebbe essere presto un lockdown vero e proprio per i novax. Potranno uscire di casa solo per spesa, attività motorie e lavoro. Una situazione simile in Europa per tutta la popolazione prima dei vaccini. Per ora la proprosta potrebbe partire a livello regionale in alcuni land. Il cancelliere non ha escluso che potrebbe essere valida a livello nazionale. A riportarlo è la Stampa.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> All'inizio sembra una proposta che sarebbe in un nulla di fatto, ma ora si va verso questa direzione. L'Austria ha deciso di usare il pugno duro per i non vaccinati. Ci potrebbe essere presto un lockdown vero e proprio per i novax. Potranno uscire di casa solo per spesa, attività motorie e lavoro. Una situazione simile in Europa per tutta la popolazione prima dei vaccini. Per ora la proprosta potrebbe partire a livello regionale in alcuni land. Il cancelliere non ha escluso che potrebbe essere valida a livello nazionale. A riportarlo è la Stampa.



Sono tremendi, tutti.

Non mi sembrano proiezioni cosi complicate da fare, in base ai non vaccinati che hai conosci il rischio che corri sull' andamento pandemico.

Il governo tedesco, ha chiaramente detto che sarebbe bastato un 15 % in più di vaccinati per cambiare completamente le cose.

Ci sono lati che non mi piacciono molto del Geen Pass, ma serviva proprio ad evitare questo.


----------



## Alfabri (12 Novembre 2021)

Una misura tremenda, antilibertaria, segregante. Tuttavia tragicamente necessaria per via della LIBERA e stolta ostinazione di una larga quota di popolazione nel rifiutare il vaccino. Vediamo se questo sarà un incentivo sufficiente o la voglia di "bastiancontrariesimo" continuerà a prevalere.


----------



## Pungiglione (12 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> All'inizio sembra una proposta che sarebbe in un nulla di fatto, ma ora si va verso questa direzione. L'Austria ha deciso di usare il pugno duro per i non vaccinati. Ci potrebbe essere presto un lockdown vero e proprio per i novax. Potranno uscire di casa solo per spesa, attività motorie e lavoro. Una situazione simile in Europa per tutta la popolazione prima dei vaccini. Per ora la proprosta potrebbe partire a livello regionale in alcuni land. Il cancelliere non ha escluso che potrebbe essere valida a livello nazionale. A riportarlo è la Stampa.


Lo considero comunque meglio di impedire il lavoro a chi non si è vaccinato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Una misura tremenda, antilibertaria, segregante. Tuttavia tragicamente necessaria per via della LIBERA e stolta ostinazione di una larga quota di popolazione nel rifiutare il vaccino. Vediamo se questo sarà un incentivo sufficiente o la voglia di "bastiancontrariesimo" continuerà a prevalere.


Ma quale bastiancontrario... Ti chiedono di barattare la libertà per il vaccino (che può avere effetti avversi di miocardite, soprattutto nelle somministrazioni successive a causa del principio attivo), un ricatto in sostanza. Vaccino che ripeto ancora una volta è SPERIMENTALE nel caso dei vaccini mRNA dato che NON SI CONOSCONO GLI EFFETTI DA QUI A 10 ANNI. La miocardite è venuta fuori dopo un po', mica sapevano che Moderna (che ha una quantità di principio attivo pari al triplo di Pfizer e guardacaso con Moderna ci sono più casi di miocardite rispetto a Pfizer, anche se Moderna "protegge" per più tempo dal virus) e Pfizer la provocassero. Poi vai a vedere in Belgio e tutti i ricoverati in terapia intensiva sono i "vagginati".


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma quale bastiancontrario... Ti chiedono di barattare la libertà per il vaccino (che può avere effetti avversi di miocardite, soprattutto nelle somministrazioni successive a causa del principio attivo), un ricatto in sostanza. Vaccino che ripeto ancora una volta è SPERIMENTALE nel caso dei vaccini mRNA dato che NON SI CONOSCONO GLI EFFETTI DA QUI A 10 ANNI. La miocardite è venuta fuori dopo un po', mica sapevano che Moderna (che ha una quantità di principio attivo pari al triplo di Pfizer e guardacaso con Moderna ci sono più casi di miocardite rispetto a Pfizer, anche se Moderna "protegge" per più tempo dal virus) e Pfizer la provocassero. Poi vai a vedere in Belgio e tutti i ricoverati in terapia intensiva sono i "vagginati".


Inutile rispondere a gente del genere non ne vale la pena...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Una misura tremenda, antilibertaria, segregante. Tuttavia tragicamente necessaria per via della LIBERA e stolta ostinazione di una larga quota di popolazione nel rifiutare il vaccino. Vediamo se questo sarà un incentivo sufficiente o la voglia di "bastiancontrariesimo" continuerà a prevalere.


Evidentemente ancora non vi è entrato bene in testa.
Incentivo ? Fate ridere,chi fino ad ora non si è vaccinato,non si farà vaccinare neanche con altre 100 restrizioni.

Anche perchè gli idiuoti che temevano di non poter più prendere uno spritz al bar,sono già stati tutti vaccinati.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2021)

Io sono qui che aspetto di vedere cosa faranno quando ( e succederà) vedranno che non funzionerà lo stesso.. spero niente di peggiore perché mi giunge orecchio che lì c'è puzza di nazisti


----------



## sunburn (12 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono tremendi, tutti.
> 
> Non mi sembrano proiezioni cosi complicate da fare, in base ai non vaccinati che hai conosci il rischio che corri sull' andamento pandemico.
> 
> ...


Più che tremendi, direi imbarazzanti. Io non sono complottista, ma obiettivamente sembra lo facciano di proposito.
Se vai da un pastore a chiedergli come evitare che il suo gregge si ammali a causa di un virus, ti dice “vaccino”. E da qui non si scappa, eh. Si possono fare tutti i progressi medico-scientifici ma, finché l’essere umano avrà bisogno di respirare per vivere, l’unico modo per prevenire una patologia causata da un virus che si trasmette per via aerea sarà il vaccino.

Ora tutti ‘sti governi mi sembrano come se davanti a un incendio, avendo un estintore e una birra, si dicesse “mmh, c’è un incendio, provo a sputarci sopra. Mmh, accidentolina, ma che strano, non si spegne, quasi quasi mi bevo la birra e provo a spegnerlo pisciandoci sopra”… Ma usa ‘sto benedetto estintore, per Giove!


----------



## Dexter (12 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Più che tremendi, direi imbarazzanti. Io non sono complottista, ma obiettivamente sembra lo facciano di proposito.
> Se vai da un pastore a chiedergli come evitare che il suo gregge si ammali a causa di un virus, ti dice “vaccino”. E da qui non si scappa, eh. Si possono fare tutti i progressi medico-scientifici ma, finché l’essere umano avrà bisogno di respirare per vivere, l’unico modo per prevenire una patologia causata da un virus che si trasmette per via aerea sarà il vaccino.
> 
> Ora tutti ‘sti governi mi sembrano come se davanti a un incendio, avendo un estintore e una birra, si dicesse “mmh, c’è un incendio, provo a sputarci sopra. Mmh, accidentolina, ma che strano, non si spegne, quasi quasi mi bevo la birra e provo a spegnerlo pisciandoci sopra”… Ma usa ‘sto benedetto estintore, per Giove!


Vi sfugge che, almeno in Italia, siamo all'86% di over12 vaccinati e che SCIENTIFICAMENTE parlando é inutile impuntarsi con la restante percentuale che non si vaccinerà mai. 
Le due motivazioni a sostegno della vostra patetica tesi basata sul niente e sulla violazione della libertà personale (leggasi fascismo):
-Io ho fatto il vaccino, quindi devono farlo anche gli altri (questa fantastica)
-Lo ha detto Sottiletta/Grillo e Salvini non é d'accordo, quindi Evviva il 100%, evviva le ottave dosi ed evviva il covid, abbasso Salvini Bella ciaociaociao.
Io ho due dosi di Moderna già da mesi e tutta la mia famiglia e i miei conoscenti sono vaccinati


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma quale bastiancontrario... Ti chiedono di barattare la libertà per il vaccino (che può avere effetti avversi di miocardite, soprattutto nelle somministrazioni successive a causa del principio attivo), un ricatto in sostanza. Vaccino che ripeto ancora una volta è SPERIMENTALE nel caso dei vaccini mRNA dato che NON SI CONOSCONO GLI EFFETTI DA QUI A 10 ANNI. La miocardite è venuta fuori dopo un po', mica sapevano che Moderna (che ha una quantità di principio attivo pari al triplo di Pfizer e guardacaso con Moderna ci sono più casi di miocardite rispetto a Pfizer, anche se Moderna "protegge" per più tempo dal virus) e Pfizer la provocassero. Poi vai a vedere in Belgio e tutti i ricoverati in terapia intensiva sono i "vagginati".



Mica è il primo vaccino fatto in fretta e furia. Cosa credi che i vaccini per la Poliomielite e via dicendo sono stati testati per 10/20 anni? 

Facciamo finta che quando è uscito il vaccino, 1 anno fa circa? Non ricordo... Ci fossi stato tu a comandare e a trovare una soluzione, cosa avresti fatto? Non dirmi la cura, perché è recente come cosa. Non te lo chiedo in maniera provocatoria! Son proprio curioso di sapere che avresti fatto.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> All'inizio sembra una proposta che sarebbe in un nulla di fatto, ma ora si va verso questa direzione. L'Austria ha deciso di usare il pugno duro per i non vaccinati. Ci potrebbe essere presto un lockdown vero e proprio per i novax. Potranno uscire di casa solo per spesa, attività motorie e lavoro. Una situazione simile in Europa per tutta la popolazione prima dei vaccini. Per ora la proprosta potrebbe partire a livello regionale in alcuni land. Il cancelliere non ha escluso che potrebbe essere valida a livello nazionale. A riportarlo è la Stampa.



Campi di concentramento già pronti da un pezzo.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mica è il primo vaccino fatto in fretta e furia. Cosa credi che i vaccini per la Poliomielite e via dicendo sono stati testati per 10/20 anni?
> 
> Facciamo finta che quando è uscito il vaccino, 1 anno fa circa? Non ricordo... Ci fossi stato tu a comandare e a trovare una soluzione, cosa avresti fatto? Non dirmi la cura, perché è recente come cosa. Non te lo chiedo in maniera provocatoria! Son proprio curioso di sapere che avresti fatto.


I vaccini mrna sono in studio da 20 anni.

Anzi, è facile che in futuro PREGHEREMO per farcene fare uno, in quanto sono la cura più promettente di tutte per guarire dal cancro.

Il sogno di ogni oncologo: far curare il tumore direttamente al sistema immunitario


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Campi di concentramento già pronti da un pezzo.


il "garantista" *Filippo Facci *lo ha proposto oggi... ARRESTO ai vaccinati e cura psichiatrica...hahah
ma la mia domanda è... chi arresti ? quelli che non si sono fatti nemmeno un vaccino? quelli che hanno fatto tutti i vaccini tranne quello Anti-Covid? quelli che non si sono fatti la seconda dose ? o anche quelli che non si faranno la terza ?? poi dove li mettiamo i detenuti ? a Rebbibia o a San Vittore??  abbiamo spazio per 20 milioni di persone???

mi chiedo perché tutti questi luminari, "giornalisti" come Scanzi non aprono una nuova testata giornalistica "L'Osservatore popolare Italiano" ormai lo abbiamo capito tutti dove la nuova Italia vuole andare..


----------



## sunburn (12 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vi sfugge che, almeno in Italia, siamo all'86% di over12 vaccinati e che SCIENTIFICAMENTE parlando é inutile impuntarsi con la restante percentuale che non si vaccinerà mai.
> Le due motivazioni a sostegno della vostra patetica tesi basata sul niente e sulla violazione della libertà personale (leggasi fascismo):
> -Io ho fatto il vaccino, quindi devono farlo anche gli altri (questa fantastica)
> -Lo ha detto Sottiletta/Grillo e Salvini non é d'accordo, quindi Evviva il 100%, evviva le ottave dosi ed evviva il covid, abbasso Salvini Bella ciaociaociao.
> Io ho due dosi di Moderna già da mesi e tutta la mia famiglia e i miei conoscenti sono vaccinati


Che strano, io nel titolo thead leggo “AUSTRIA ecc” e tu mi parli dell’Italia. 

Quanto al resto, con riferimento alla situazione italiana io ho sempre detto che a me interessa solo che non ci siano ospedali pieni e che finché la situazione sarà tranquilla mi interessa zero se Tizio si vaccini o meno.
Capisco che, vista l’inconsistenza delle tue argomentazioni, tu sia costretto a darti forza creandoti un mondo immaginario costituito di blocchi l’un contro l’altro armato, ma ti invito ad approcciarti in modo meno aggressivo e più predisposto al dialogo con gli altri. 
Soprattutto se denoti difficoltà di lettura confondendo “Austria” con “Italia”.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che strano, io nel titolo thead leggo “AUSTRIA ecc” e tu mi parli dell’Italia.
> 
> Quanto al resto, con riferimento alla situazione italiana io ho sempre detto che a me interessa solo che non ci siano ospedali pieni e che finché la situazione sarà tranquilla mi interessa zero se Tizio si vaccini o meno.
> Capisco che, vista l’inconsistenza delle tue argomentazioni, tu sia costretto a darti forza creandoti un mondo immaginario costituito di blocchi l’un contro l’altro armato, ma ti invito ad approcciarti in modo meno aggressivo e più predisposto al dialogo con gli altri.
> Soprattutto se denoti difficoltà di lettura confondendo “Austria” con “Italia”.


Inizio sempre più a credere, ormai dopo 2 anni di esperienza, che almeno il 70% delle persone che parla dell' argomento, non abbia ancora capito molto dal punto di vista logico ( ripeto, logico, ripeto logico, logico da logistica, non è un offesa e matematico) di questa pandemia.

Non mi riferisco a @Dexter assolutamente, è una sensazione generale.

Che è pure brutto da dire perchè qualcuno potrebbe legittimamente dirmi "sei tu che non hai capito niente"


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> All'inizio sembra una proposta che sarebbe in un nulla di fatto, ma ora si va verso questa direzione. L'Austria ha deciso di usare il pugno duro per i non vaccinati. Ci potrebbe essere presto un lockdown vero e proprio per i novax. Potranno uscire di casa solo per spesa, attività motorie e lavoro. Una situazione simile in Europa per tutta la popolazione prima dei vaccini. Per ora la proprosta potrebbe partire a livello regionale in alcuni land. Il cancelliere non ha escluso che potrebbe essere valida a livello nazionale. A riportarlo è la Stampa.


Ringraziamo di avere Draghi, fino a due settimane fa ha detta di tutti eravamo i più severi senza motivo, adesso i nodi vengono al pettine


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Lo considero comunque meglio di impedire il lavoro a chi non si è vaccinato


Guarda che per lavorare devi comunque fare il tampone (come in Italia se non ti vaccini), con la differenza che il tampone ti vale solo per il lavoro. Quindi molto peggio che qua


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo di avere Draghi, fino a due settimane fa ha detta di tutti eravamo i più severi senza motivo, adesso i nodi vengono al pettine


Non so quanto sia merito di Draghi realmente, ma la strategia, con qualche dettaglio discutibile, è buona


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma quale bastiancontrario... Ti chiedono di barattare la libertà per il vaccino (che può avere effetti avversi di miocardite, soprattutto nelle somministrazioni successive a causa del principio attivo), un ricatto in sostanza. Vaccino che ripeto ancora una volta è SPERIMENTALE nel caso dei vaccini mRNA dato che NON SI CONOSCONO GLI EFFETTI DA QUI A 10 ANNI. La miocardite è venuta fuori dopo un po', mica sapevano che Moderna (che ha una quantità di principio attivo pari al triplo di Pfizer e guardacaso con Moderna ci sono più casi di miocardite rispetto a Pfizer, anche se Moderna "protegge" per più tempo dal virus) e Pfizer la provocassero. *Poi vai a vedere in Belgio e tutti i ricoverati in terapia intensiva sono i "vagginati".*


Ma poi sfido che la gente vi sfotte su ste cose...questo servizio a cui ti riferisci, per altro ripreso perfino da alcuni nostri europarlamentari (che come sempre si distinguono per essere dei fessi) è la solita BUFALA..è un servizio creato ad arte tagliando dei pezzi per dare un messaggio diverso dall'originale..
Il succo del discorso del medico era che nei reparti di TI che prima erano solo per il Covid adesso invece ci vanno anche i malati "vagginati" per altre patologie...

La cosa buffa è che io, che manco sapevo di sta cosa perché non bazzico nei canali "no vagginati", ci ho messo circa 3 minuti a trovare come stanno le cose davvero...voi invece che spendete 8000ore a "informarvi" nei canali alternativi a suon di scemenze vi bevete tutte ste menate..

Tutto il mondo ormai l'ha capito che i vaccini sono l'unica arma che abbiamo per ora, e anche le famose "terze dosi" se ne parla proprio perché il vaccino funziona quindi al calare della protezione si valuta di fare altre dosi per riaumentarla...
Non è che si tratta di un complotto semplicemente si fa quel che si può con quello che si ha ora...

Ma la cosa che mi da più fastidio, dico davvero, di chi è contro il "vaggino" è che non pensa mai che in quei laboratori delle case farmaceutiche cattive ci lavorano centinaia se non migliaia di scienziati, gente che ha studiato una vita per la propria professione e si sente dare dal ciarlatano e sputare sul proprio lavoro dai Sig. Pippo e Pluto che hanno "studiato" 1ora su YT o su qualche pagina FB...

Pazzesco la deriva che sta assumendo l'ignoranza sul web..


----------



## Alfabri (12 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma poi sfido che la gente vi sfotte su ste cose...questo servizio a cui ti riferisci, per altro ripreso perfino da alcuni nostri europarlamentari (che come sempre si distinguono per essere dei fessi) è la solita BUFALA..è un servizio creato ad arte tagliando dei pezzi per dare un messaggio diverso dall'originale..
> Il succo del discorso del medico era che nei reparti di TI che prima erano solo per il Covid adesso invece ci vanno anche i malati "vagginati" per altre patologie...
> 
> La cosa buffa è che io, che manco sapevo di sta cosa perché non bazzico nei canali "no vagginati", ci ho messo circa 3 minuti a trovare come stanno le cose davvero...voi invece che spendete 8000ore a "informarvi" nei canali alternativi a suon di scemenze vi bevete tutte ste menate..
> ...


Non ti disperare, l'ignoranza non ha mai passato indenne il giudizio della Storia, quella con la S maiuscola... Quando tutto sarà finito faranno tutti a gara a negare di essere stati no-vax, per la vergogna. É sempre stato così.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma poi sfido che la gente vi sfotte su ste cose...questo servizio a cui ti riferisci, per altro ripreso perfino da alcuni nostri europarlamentari (che come sempre si distinguono per essere dei fessi) è la solita BUFALA..è un servizio creato ad arte tagliando dei pezzi per dare un messaggio diverso dall'originale..
> Il succo del discorso del medico era che nei reparti di TI che prima erano solo per il Covid adesso invece ci vanno anche i malati "vagginati" per altre patologie...
> 
> La cosa buffa è che io, che manco sapevo di sta cosa perché non bazzico nei canali "no vagginati", ci ho messo circa 3 minuti a trovare come stanno le cose davvero...voi invece che spendete 8000ore a "informarvi" nei canali alternativi a suon di scemenze vi bevete tutte ste menate..
> ...


Il succo del discorso è che il vaccino debba essere una scelta propria, non un atto coercitivo. Non essendo stato approvato dall'EMA secondo una procedura standard, ma soltanto in maniera condizionata, non puoi essere costretto a inoculartelo e soprattutto non puoi costringere altri a farlo. Se tu hai deciso di vaccinarti è una scelta tua, personale, ma se un'altra persona non vuole farlo, deve essere trattato alla stessa identica maniera. L'obbligo vaccinale, se sarà introdotto, lo sarà dopo che l'EMA avrà approvato in maniera standard questi vaccini, ma nel frattempo né te né altri potete dire nulla su chi non si vaccina. In punta di diritto funziona così. Poi che non ti stia bene è un altro paio di maniche, ma se avrai problemi di miocardite con la terza dose poi devi stare muto. Perché qui in molti fanno i fenomeni, ma quando è una persona cui vuoi bene che sta male o il vaccino gli provoca una infezione al cuore voglio vedere se ha tanta voglia di parlare in questi termini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il succo del discorso è che il vaccino debba essere una scelta propria, non un atto coercitivo. Non essendo stato approvato dall'EMA secondo una procedura standard, ma soltanto in maniera condizionata, non puoi essere costretto a inoculartelo e soprattutto non puoi costringere altri a farlo. Se tu hai deciso di vaccinarti è una scelta tua, personale, ma se un'altra persona non vuole farlo, deve essere trattato alla stessa identica maniera. L'obbligo vaccinale, se sarà introdotto, lo sarà dopo che l'EMA avrà approvato in maniera standard questi vaccini, ma nel frattempo né te né altri potete dire nulla su chi non si vaccina. In punta di diritto funziona così. Poi che non ti stia bene è un altro paio di maniche, ma se avrai problemi di miocardite con la terza dose poi devi stare muto. Perché qui in molti fanno i fenomeni, ma quando è una persona cui vuoi bene che sta male o il vaccino gli provoca una infezione al cuore voglio vedere se ha tanta voglia di parlare in questi termini.


Ma è tutto un discorso un po' sconclusionato, io sul serio vedo solo la volontà di polemizzare ad oltranza..perché purtroppo c'è in atto una pandemia, a nessuno piace, io stavo benissimo prima, e stavo bene anche senza dovermi fare un vaccino..ma purtroppo sono eventi esterni che tocca subire come ha toccato subire il mal di schiena perché un ebete mi ha tamponato con la macchina..
Poi parlate di coercizione (è vero..purtroppo tocca quasi costringere) ma vorreste l'obbligatorietà..è un controsenso...perché se uno mi dice "ho paura del vaccino" dovrebbe temere l'obbligatorietà perché allora non avrebbe scelta..e il famoso "se mi succede qualcosa mi rimborsano" non è scontato e comunque la salute non ha prezzo...
Sull'EMA che non ha approvato in modo standard, en bhe? cosa c'è di strano? Mi pare EVIDENTE che non stiamo vivendo tempi standard, non è che EMA va a modificare le procedure per approvare, concede però una deroga, il che vuol dire che reputa il vaccino valido..e comunque in america Pfizer è considerato al pari degli altri vaccini...
TUTTI i vaccini hanno dei potenziali rischi, come tutti i farmaci..

Sull'ultima tua frase non so cosa dire, vale anche il contrario, per il no vax che si crede immune e poi finisce in TI..solo che le probabilità sono moooolto maggiori che si becchi il Covid un no vax che non che uno abbia danni facendo il vaccino


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma è tutto un discorso un po' sconclusionato, io sul serio vedo solo la volontà di polemizzare ad oltranza..perché purtroppo c'è in atto una pandemia, a nessuno piace, io stavo benissimo prima, e stavo bene anche senza dovermi fare un vaccino..ma purtroppo sono eventi esterni che tocca subire come ha toccato subire il mal di schiena perché un ebete mi ha tamponato con la macchina..
> Poi parlate di coercizione (è vero..purtroppo tocca quasi costringere) ma vorreste l'obbligatorietà..è un controsenso...perché se uno mi dice "ho paura del vaccino" dovrebbe temere l'obbligatorietà perché allora non avrebbe scelta..e il famoso "se mi succede qualcosa mi rimborsano" non è scontato e comunque la salute non ha prezzo...
> Sull'EMA che non ha approvato in modo standard, en bhe? cosa c'è di strano? Mi pare EVIDENTE che non stiamo vivendo tempi standard, non è che EMA va a modificare le procedure per approvare, concede però una deroga, il che vuol dire che reputa il vaccino valido..e comunque in america Pfizer è considerato al pari degli altri vaccini...
> TUTTI i vaccini hanno dei potenziali rischi, come tutti i farmaci..
> ...


Io non ho detto di volere l'obbligatorietà. Ho detto che affinché il governo renda obbligatorio il vaccino è necessaria l'approvazione standard dell'EMA e finché non vi sarà il vaccino non può essere considerato sicuro, soprattutto negli effetti a lungo termine. Anche perché ci sono eccome casi di effetti indesiderati anche difficili da monitorare, visto che la sorveglianza passiva è un meccanismo poco efficace per certificare tali conseguenze avverse al vaccino. L'obbligo vaccinale cozzerebbe con la giurisprudenza della corte costituzionale, non sarebbe possibile giustificarlo. Stanno aggirando l'obbligo con misure dispotiche e autoritarie che mirano a barattare il concetto di libertà con il vaccino. Oltretutto l'85% è vaccinato, avevano detto che erano sufficienti due dosi... Sempre la scienza lo affermava, adesso ne serve una terza, poi una quarta. Con l'aumento dei rischi per la persona e per la propria salute all'aumentare del numero delle dosi che ti inoculi. Magari questi del governo hanno già ordinato milioni di dosi Pfizer e Moderna e hanno pensato aprioristicamente di prorogare lo stato di emergenza. Tra le varie misure straordinarie concepite dal signor Draghi ci sono anche quelle secondo cui "per pubblico interesse" le amministrazioni pubbliche possono ficcare il naso nei dati personali dei cittadini senza che il garante della privacy possa fare alcunché. E non sono solo dati sanitari. Tutte queste "misure" sono possibili solo grazie a dei decreti in condizioni di emergenza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Poi parlate di coercizione (è vero..purtroppo tocca quasi costringere) ma vorreste l'obbligatorietà..è un controsenso...perché se uno mi dice "ho paura del vaccino" dovrebbe temere l'obbligatorietà perché allora non avrebbe scelta..e il famoso "se mi succede qualcosa mi rimborsano" non è scontato e comunque la salute non ha prezzo...



Le persone da costringere sono quasi terminate,tutte le altre non si vaccineranno neanche usando la forza.

Non capisco perchè ancora tirate in ballo la storiella dell'obbligatorietà.
L'unico controsenso è quello del malgoverno,che in modo surretizio rende il vaccino di fatto "quasi" obbligatorio ma non si assume alcuna responsabilità,tirando dritto con il consenso informato.
E nonostante ciò,continuano a lagnarsi sulla % dei non vaccinati (dopo aver sparato balle a ripetizione per quasi 2 anni)


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> All'inizio sembra una proposta che sarebbe in un nulla di fatto, ma ora si va verso questa direzione. L'Austria ha deciso di usare il pugno duro per i non vaccinati. Ci potrebbe essere presto un lockdown vero e proprio per i novax. Potranno uscire di casa solo per spesa, attività motorie e lavoro. Una situazione simile in Europa per tutta la popolazione prima dei vaccini. Per ora la proprosta potrebbe partire a livello regionale in alcuni land. Il cancelliere non ha escluso che potrebbe essere valida a livello nazionale. A riportarlo è la Stampa.


Da noi veramente per votare mica hanno chiesto il green pass.
Da noi il virus ama la movida(al bar per un caffè lo potrebbero chiedere) ma si astiene dal votare.

Non vedo quindi sulla base di cosa si possa prendere di queste decisioni.
Nemmeno per giocare a calcio tra amici chiedono il green pass ma per andare in palestra si.
Bizzarre regole.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Novembre 2021)

*Per la 22000 volta stiamo calmi e tranquilli.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2021)

In verità adesso e dico adesso si stanno battagliando sulla cura per covid.. siamo passati da"c'è solo il vaccino" al no il mio ti previene del 85%! in risposta di quello che diceva del 65% insomma una cozzaglia di marketing! quindi io non devo pensare male, giusto?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma è tutto un discorso un po' sconclusionato, io sul serio vedo solo la volontà di polemizzare ad oltranza..perché purtroppo c'è in atto una pandemia, a nessuno piace, io stavo benissimo prima, e stavo bene anche senza dovermi fare un vaccino..ma purtroppo sono eventi esterni che tocca subire come ha toccato subire il mal di schiena perché un ebete mi ha tamponato con la macchina..
> Poi parlate di coercizione (è vero..purtroppo tocca quasi costringere) ma vorreste l'obbligatorietà..è un controsenso...perché se uno mi dice "ho paura del vaccino" dovrebbe temere l'obbligatorietà perché allora non avrebbe scelta..e il famoso "se mi succede qualcosa mi rimborsano" non è scontato e comunque la salute non ha prezzo...
> Sull'EMA che non ha approvato in modo standard, en bhe? cosa c'è di strano? Mi pare EVIDENTE che non stiamo vivendo tempi standard, non è che EMA va a modificare le procedure per approvare, concede però una deroga, il che vuol dire che reputa il vaccino valido..e comunque in america Pfizer è considerato al pari degli altri vaccini...
> TUTTI i vaccini hanno dei potenziali rischi, come tutti i farmaci..
> ...


Sì però io nei miei precedenti vaccini fatti 
non avevo MAI firmato il consenso su eventuali danni e come danni parlo di qualsiasi danno come la morte! qui parlano di irresponsabili ma questi non vogliono prendersi questa responsabilità.. la noti questa piccola differenza?


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sì però io nei miei precedenti vaccini fatti
> non avevo MAI firmato il consenso su eventuali danni e come danni parlo di qualsiasi danno come la morte! qui parlano di irresponsabili ma questi non vogliono prendersi questa responsabilità.. la noti questa piccola differenza?


Ho firmato moduli simili x fare anche una risonanza.. Firmi gli stessi moduli anche x fare un'operazione.. Si chiama consenso informato.. Per i farmaci la stessa cosa è data dal bugiardino dentro la confezione.. Vi scandalizzate x delle cose normalissime.. Mi viene davvero da pensare che molta gente, beati loro, nella loro vita non hanno mai a che fare col concetto legale di responsabilità


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

Ma quelli che non vedono l' ora che le cose vadano male che traumi hanno avuto nella vita???


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Una misura tremenda, antilibertaria, segregante. Tuttavia tragicamente necessaria per via della LIBERA e stolta ostinazione di una larga quota di popolazione nel rifiutare il vaccino. Vediamo se questo sarà un incentivo sufficiente o la voglia di "bastiancontrariesimo" continuerà a prevalere.


Bravo. È esattamente così.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2021)

Possiamo stare qui a discutere quanto vogliamo, ma fare un vaccino all'anno, magari è comprensibile. Ma uno ogni 6 mesi? Ma stiamo scherzando? 4 iniezioni nell'arco di 12 mesi.... ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Cavie e basta


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma quale bastiancontrario... Ti chiedono di barattare la libertà per il vaccino (che può avere effetti avversi di miocardite, soprattutto nelle somministrazioni successive a causa del principio attivo), un ricatto in sostanza. Vaccino che ripeto ancora una volta è SPERIMENTALE nel caso dei vaccini mRNA dato che NON SI CONOSCONO GLI EFFETTI DA QUI A 10 ANNI. La miocardite è venuta fuori dopo un po', mica sapevano che Moderna (che ha una quantità di principio attivo pari al triplo di Pfizer e guardacaso con Moderna ci sono più casi di miocardite rispetto a Pfizer, anche se Moderna "protegge" per più tempo dal virus) e Pfizer la provocassero. Poi vai a vedere in Belgio e tutti i ricoverati in terapia intensiva sono i "vagginati".


Ancora con sta storia del “ sperimentale” ? 
È stato scritto in ogni modo da ogni istituzione che la sperimentazione è stata superata quindi i vaccini sono in commercio esattamente come qualsiasi altro farmaco. 
Quindi non sono sperimentali. 

Quello di cui parli tu sono gli effetti a lungo termine che è un altra cosa. È il normale iter per un “nuovo” farmaco, anche se considerare nuovo un farmaco mRNA che si studia da 30 anni è un po’ un controsenso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma quelli che non vedono l' ora che le cose vadano male che traumi hanno avuto nella vita???


Assurdo, ieri discutevo con persone che tifavano per la pandemia. 
Come quelli che tifano contro il Milan solo per insultare e dire “ te l avevo detto”, è lo stesso meccanismo mentale.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Assurdo, ieri discutevo con persone che tifavano per la pandemia.
> Come quelli che tifano contro il Milan solo per insultare e dire “ te l avevo detto”, è lo stesso meccanismo mentale.



Si è cosi.

Ma mica lo puoi spiattellare in faccia.

Lo capisci dal fatto che uno può legittimamente pensare che le cose vadano male, neppure io mi giocherei una parte importante del mio corpo sul fatto che vadano bene, ma sia che pensi positivo o pensi negativo, il tuo pensiero per essere veritiero deve essere supportato da una tesi o motivazione.

Se una tesi non l' hai, stai davvero solo tifando, nel bene o nel male.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia del “ sperimentale” ?
> È stato scritto in ogni modo da ogni istituzione che la sperimentazione è stata superata quindi i vaccini sono in commercio esattamente come qualsiasi altro farmaco.
> Quindi non sono sperimentali.
> 
> Quello di cui parli tu sono gli effetti a lungo termine che è un altra cosa. È il normale iter per un “nuovo” farmaco, anche se considerare nuovo un farmaco mRNA che si studia da 30 anni è un po’ un controsenso.


Superata in cosa? Te sai che, affinché un vaccino venga approvato in maniera standard, debba essere sottoposto all'agenzia europea per i medicinali? Al momento c'è solo una approvazione condizionata che non permette l'introduzione di un vero e proprio obbligo vaccinale da parte dei governi. Effetti a lungo termine: insomma non sono quello, se vogliamo considerare che la miocardite è comparsa quando avevano già iniziato la somministrazione. Comunque vaccinatevi, basta che non rompiate le scatole a chi non la pensa come voi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Superata in cosa? Te sai che, affinché un vaccino venga approvato in maniera standard, debba essere sottoposto all'agenzia europea per i medicinali? Al momento c'è solo una approvazione condizionata che non permette l'introduzione di un vero e proprio obbligo vaccinale da parte dei governi. Effetti a lungo termine: insomma non sono quello, se vogliamo considerare che la miocardite è comparsa quando avevano già iniziato la somministrazione. Comunque vaccinatevi, basta che non rompiate le scatole a chi non la pensa come voi.


No calma io non voglio convincere nessuno, chi non si vaccina son cavoli suoi. Poi ci va lui in terapia intensiva a rischiar la vita. 
Per il resto non capisco, un vaccino ( o farmaco) è considerato sperimentale fino a quando non viene approvato. 
i vaccini sono approvati quindi per la legge italiana non sono sperimentali. 
Dato di fatto oggettivo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No calma io non voglio convincere nessuno, chi non si vaccina son cavoli suoi. Poi ci va lui in terapia intensiva a rischiar la vita.
> Per il resto non capisco, un vaccino ( o farmaco) è considerato sperimentale fino a quando non viene approvato.
> i vaccini sono approvati quindi per la legge italiana non sono sperimentali.
> Dato di fatto oggettivo.


Se non ha una approvazione standard come lo vogliamo chiamare? Un vaccino che ancora viene soggetto a sperimentazione visto che mancano ancora molti dati, poi se vogliamo continuare a stare a disquisire sulla terminologia è un altro discorso. Fatto sta che non è stato approvato in modo standard e sono emersi già a breve-medio termine effetti come la miocardite che per me sono gravi. Oltretutto se non vuoi credere a me documentati sul fatto che moderna, siccome ha il triplo di principio attivo in più rispetto a Pfizer, ha riscontrato casi di infiammazione più frequenti. La scienza ci aveva suggerito che bastassero due dosi, da due siamo passati a tre e non basteranno. E tutto questo ripeto senza una valutazione empirica degli effetti a lungo termine. Io da persona di scienza ti esorto a riflettere sul fatto che il corpo umano non sia una macchina e non rispondiamo tutti allo stesso identico modo alle cure. C'è chi è stato male e ha fatto solo una dose.


----------



## danjr (13 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Superata in cosa? Te sai che, affinché un vaccino venga approvato in maniera standard, debba essere sottoposto all'agenzia europea per i medicinali? Al momento c'è solo una approvazione condizionata che non permette l'introduzione di un vero e proprio obbligo vaccinale da parte dei governi. Effetti a lungo termine: insomma non sono quello, se vogliamo considerare che la miocardite è comparsa quando avevano già iniziato la somministrazione. Comunque vaccinatevi, basta che non rompiate le scatole a chi non la pensa come voi.


Ci sono state sentenze del TAR che negano quello che dici. Il vaccino se è un commercio non è sperimentale


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ci sono state sentenze del TAR che negano quello che dici. Il vaccino se è un commercio non è sperimentale


Il vaccino è soggetto a una approvazione condizionata dell'EMA, finché non verrà approvato in via definitiva sarà sempre sperimentale.


----------



## danjr (13 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il vaccino è soggetto a una approvazione condizionata dell'EMA, finché non verrà approvato in via definitiva sarà sempre sperimentale.


ribadisco: ci sono sentenze del TAR sentenza 261/2021 “L’equiparazione dei vaccini a farmaci sperimentali (…) deve respingerai”.
Inoltre per gli operatori sanitari il vaccino e obbligatorio


----------



## danjr (13 Novembre 2021)

Inoltre un anno fa in Italia c’erano 41 mila caso (record), bisogna essere dei folli a pensare che non sia cambiato nulla


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Inoltre un anno fa in Italia c’erano 41 mila caso (record), bisogna essere dei folli a pensare che non sia cambiato nulla



Ci arriveremo a 41 mila.
Più che I contagi, gli ospedali son vuoti.

Questo è importante

Se poi si riempiranno di persone non vaccinate, mi auguro vivamente non vengano a rompere le palle alle persone vaccinate.

Altrimenti ha ragione chi dice siano tutti criminali


----------



## sunburn (13 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> ribadisco: ci sono sentenze del TAR sentenza 261/2021 “L’equiparazione dei vaccini a farmaci sperimentali (…) deve respingerai”.
> Inoltre per gli operatori sanitari il vaccino e obbligatorio


Non c’è bisogno del TAR. Basta conoscere le procedure di approvazione dei farmaci.
Anzi, in realtà neanche questo. Basta semplicemente usare la logica per rendersi conto che se ci sono prodotti sperimentali e prodotti autorizzati(sia pure in via condizionata), una differenza tra le due categorie ci sarà.


----------



## Dexter (13 Novembre 2021)

La salute della popolazione, dei poveracci come noi, viene certamente prima di tutti gli interessi economici. Sulla base di questa favola per bambini, sulla base della non accettazione della realtà e del mondo che ci circorda, inutile discutere. Continueremo all infinito a parlare di novax, vaccini, complottismo e fascismo. Di una cosa però sono certo: queste persone diversamente intelligenti votano tutte a sinistra, o movimento. Chissà perché.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma quelli che non vedono l' ora che le cose vadano male che traumi hanno avuto nella vita???


Posto fisso statale + non vita.
Ne viene fuori un gufo della peggior specie .
Gente a cui giusto il fallimento di netflix potrebbe turbare la vita.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ci sono state sentenze del TAR che negano quello che dici. Il vaccino se è un commercio non è sperimentale


L'interpretazione fantastica dei giudici italioti, allora siamo apposto. Un vaccino soggetto ad approvazione condizionata è un vaccino con rapporto rischi-benefici che ne giustificano la somministrazione collettiva, non la coercizione da parte del governo nel doverlo per forza somministrare al singolo. Ti ripeto: provassero a metterlo obbligatorio sul serio e poi vediamo come finisce in punta di diritto.


----------



## danjr (13 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'interpretazione fantastica dei giudici italioti, allora siamo apposto. Un vaccino soggetto ad approvazione condizionata è un vaccino con rapporto rischi-benefici che ne giustificano la somministrazione collettiva, non la coercizione da parte del governo nel doverlo per forza somministrare al singolo. Ti ripeto: provassero a metterlo obbligatorio sul serio e poi vediamo come finisce in punta di diritto.


e perché per alcune categorie è obbligatorio allora? dai basta arrampicarsi sugli specchi


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'interpretazione fantastica dei giudici italioti, allora siamo apposto. Un vaccino soggetto ad approvazione condizionata è un vaccino con rapporto rischi-benefici che ne giustificano la somministrazione collettiva, non la coercizione da parte del governo nel doverlo per forza somministrare al singolo. Ti ripeto: provassero a metterlo obbligatorio sul serio e poi vediamo come finisce in punta di diritto.


Il vaccino della pfizer è stato approvato definitivamente dalla FDA ed è a tutti gli effetti un vaccino come gli altri approvati in passato. Non è più somministrato sotto autorizzazione per l'uso di emergenza.
Questione di tempo ed anche EMA lo approverà definitivamente come ha fatto FDA.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Novembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il vaccino della pfizer è stato approvato definitivamente dalla FDA ed è a tutti gli effetti un vaccino come gli altri approvati in passato. Non è più somministrato sotto autorizzazione per l'uso di emergenza.
> Questione di tempo ed anche EMA lo approverà definitivamente come ha fatto FDA.


Quando lo approveranno definitivamente inventeranno qualche altra fregnaccia per giustificare il fatto che non vogliono farlo, coi no vax è impossibile ragionare.
Ho avuto la sfortuna di sentire le manifestazioni visto che passano sotto casa mia, ho sentito dire cose raccapriccianti.
Le solite follie su adenocromo, qanon, complotto plutogiudaicomassonico, la cabala, il 5G...
Fortunatamente questi invasati sono una minoranza molto ristretta (e che a mio modesto parere andrebbe schedata come "a rischio radicalizzazione")
Confido invece che molti di quelli che dicono di non essere no vax (dicono, alcuni lo sono ma si vergognano di dirlo come ai tempi in cui Berlusconi non lo votava nessuno a parole e prendeva il 45%) ma di avere (comprensibile) preoccupazione si decidano quando la somministrazione di emergenza sarà conclusa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quando lo approveranno definitivamente inventeranno qualche altra fregnaccia per giustificare il fatto che non vogliono farlo, coi no vax è impossibile ragionare.
> Ho avuto la sfortuna di sentire le manifestazioni visto che passano sotto casa mia, ho sentito dire cose raccapriccianti.
> Le solite follie su adenocromo, qanon, complotto plutogiudaicomassonico, la cabala, il 5G...
> Fortunatamente questi invasati sono una minoranza molto ristretta (e che a mio modesto parere andrebbe schedata come "a rischio radicalizzazione")
> Confido invece che molti di quelli che dicono di non essere no vax (dicono, alcuni lo sono ma si vergognano di dirlo come ai tempi in cui Berlusconi non lo votava nessuno a parole e prendeva il 45%) ma di avere (comprensibile) preoccupazione si decidano quando la somministrazione di emergenza sarà conclusa


Onestamente non capisco cosa ti/vi cambi il fatto che vi sia una percentuale ristretta della popolazione non intenzionata a vaccinarsi. Questa necessità di convincere a tutti i costi il 15% non la condivido. Forse perché la terza dose in molti non vorranno farla perché prenderanno coscienza di alcune falsità asserite, come per esempio che bastassero due dosi per immunizzarsi? Sulla schedatura faccio finta di non avere letto, visto la stupidità e il dispotismo di una affermazione di questo tipo, roba degna del credito sociale della Cina.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Onestamente non capisco cosa ti/vi cambi il fatto che vi sia una percentuale ristretta della popolazione non intenzionata a vaccinarsi. Questa necessità di convincere a tutti i costi il 15% non la condivido. Forse perché la terza dose in molti non vorranno farla perché prenderanno coscienza di alcune falsità asserite, come per esempio che bastassero due dosi per immunizzarsi? Sulla schedatura faccio finta di non avere letto, visto la stupidità e il dispotismo di una affermazione di questo tipo, roba degna del credito sociale della Cina.


Conosci Qanon e movimenti ad esso legati?
Sai che la CIA ci sta dietro continuamente perchè sono considerati (insieme agli incel, ma quella è una storia diversa) ad altissimo rischio radicalizzazione e terrorismo?
Per quanto mi riguarda, lo ribadisco, a chi è in ballo con Qanon deve arrivare la polizia in casa.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quando lo approveranno definitivamente inventeranno qualche altra fregnaccia per giustificare il fatto che non vogliono farlo, coi no vax è impossibile ragionare.
> Ho avuto la sfortuna di sentire le manifestazioni visto che passano sotto casa mia, ho sentito dire cose raccapriccianti.
> *Le solite follie su adenocromo, qanon, complotto plutogiudaicomassonico, la cabala, il 5G...*
> Fortunatamente questi invasati sono una minoranza molto ristretta (e che a mio modesto parere andrebbe schedata come "a rischio radicalizzazione")
> Confido invece che molti di quelli che dicono di non essere no vax (dicono, alcuni lo sono ma si vergognano di dirlo come ai tempi in cui Berlusconi non lo votava nessuno a parole e prendeva il 45%) ma di avere (comprensibile) preoccupazione si decidano quando la somministrazione di emergenza sarà conclusa


da una parte ammetto che li invidio..vivere in un mondo immaginario può essere anche divertente per certi versi

sarebbe da provare..ma come si fa?? lsd?  

a loro viene naturale ma per chi è normale non è cosi facile..


----------



## Prealpi (13 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> da una parte ammetto che li invidio..vivere in un mondo immaginario può essere anche divertente per certi versi
> 
> sarebbe da provare..ma come si fa?? lsd?
> 
> a loro viene naturale ma per chi è normale non è cosi facile..


Non capisco il motivo per cui dovete denigrare chi non la pensa come voi


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Non capisco il motivo per cui dovete denigrare chi non la pensa come voi



So che non era riferito a me, 
ma è la stessa ragione per cui si denigra un Toninelli qualunque o un terrapiattista, non è per cattiveria, ma se uno racconta palesi ********* dove non c è mezzo motivo di discussione perché trattasi di stronzata colossale, che devi fare?


----------



## cris (13 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Non capisco il motivo per cui dovete denigrare chi non la pensa come voi


Penso stiano denigrando le follie che questi tizi sbraitano durante le manifestazioni


----------



## varvez (13 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Una misura tremenda, antilibertaria, segregante. Tuttavia tragicamente necessaria per via della LIBERA e stolta ostinazione di una larga quota di popolazione nel rifiutare il vaccino. Vediamo se questo sarà un incentivo sufficiente o la voglia di "bastiancontrariesimo" continuerà a prevalere.


Continuerà a prevalere. Non si chiama bastian contrario, si chiama diritto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Non capisco il motivo per cui dovete denigrare chi non la pensa come voi


Non si tratta di chi non la pensa come me, si tratta di persone pericolose che diffondono idee pericolose, cosa che non dovrebbe essere loro permesso di fare, tutto qua.
Parlo di Qanon, i cui seguaci casualmente coincidono con le frange novax piu estremiste.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Onestamente non capisco cosa ti/vi cambi il fatto che vi sia una percentuale ristretta della popolazione non intenzionata a vaccinarsi. Questa necessità di convincere a tutti i costi il 15% non la condivido. Forse perché la terza dose in molti non vorranno farla perché prenderanno coscienza di alcune falsità asserite, come per esempio che bastassero due dosi per immunizzarsi? Sulla schedatura faccio finta di non avere letto, visto la stupidità e il dispotismo di una affermazione di questo tipo, roba degna del credito sociale della Cina.


A me non cambia nulla onestamente, non sono neanche del tutto favorevole al green pass, avrei preferito una campagna di comunicazione scientifica seria che spiegasse per filo e per segno il funzionamento dei vaccini ed i loro rischi.
Finché è una minoranza risibile a non vaccinarsi non dovrebbe cambiare nulla ai fini della risoluzione della pandemia.

Però sottolineavo che molti dei dubbi sono legati a bufale o a verità solo parziali.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

Il discorso è che usano il Green pass
1- per introdurlo per sempre
Pandemia o non pandemia a questi non importa
Importante avere il Green pass per monitorare le masse
2- usare la discussione nazionale no vax
per non parlare delle 0 soluzioni dei problemi 

che abbiamo o che stanno per arrivare...

se poi non siete d'accordo
Bhe non avete capito come funziona UE
e i maggiordomi che fanno finta di comandarci


----------



## sunburn (14 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Il discorso è che usano il Green pass
> 1- per introdurlo per sempre
> Pandemia o non pandemia a questi non importa
> Importante avere il Green pass per monitorare le masse
> ...


Scusa, ma dove vivi? Siamo nel 2021. Basta la targa della tua macchina e QUALUNQUE cittadino comune può sapere qualunque cosa di te(nome, cognome, data di nascita, codice fiscale, residenza ecc).
Se poi passiamo dal cittadino qualunque all’amministrazione statale, ciao còre: hanno una quantità sterminata di informazioni riservate su di te e su tutti i membri del tuo nucleo familiare.
Se poi usi una carta di credito o di debito, anche istituti privati sanno qualunque cosa su di te.

Però hanno bisogno del greenpass per controllarti…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di chi non la pensa come me, si tratta di persone pericolose che diffondono idee pericolose, cosa che non dovrebbe essere loro permesso di fare, tutto qua.
> Parlo di Qanon, i cui seguaci casualmente coincidono con le frange novax piu estremiste.


Ma dai su, tutte scemenze americane irrilevanti anche oltre oceano, utilizzate per le loro macchine del fango elettorali. Figuriamoci che peso possono avere in italia.

Immagino che influenza possa avere Qanon nel nostro paese tra le piazze No Green Pass, se chiedi a qualunque persona lo scambia per il Canone Rai.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Non capisco il motivo per cui dovete denigrare chi non la pensa come voi


non è questione di pensarla diversamente, se uno spara ********* poi non puo lamentarsi se viene deriso.
Se uno non si vaccina perche ha paura non gli si puo dire niente, perche la paura è soggettiva, c'è chi ha paura di prendere l'aereo, chi ha paura dei ragni ecc ecc basta fare una ricerca sulle fobie per rendersi conti di quante fobie esistano
Se uno non vuole vaccinarsi fa piu bella figura a dire ho paura, punto, ma se inizia a dire ********* sulle nanotecnologie, il 5g ed altre amenita del genere a quel punto non è piu soggettività e affinche quelle affermazioni diventino oggettività vanno dimostrate.
Non è che puoi dire la terra è piatta o gli asini volano e pretendere di essere preso sul serio


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2021)

Intanto Zaia: "L' 80% dei ricoverati in Terapia Intensiva non è vaccinato"

Aggiunge che quelli in TI vaccinati sono comunque persone molto compromesse in partenza, evidentemente il sistema immunitario funziona zero.

E tutto questo con solo pochi milioni di non vaccinati e decine di milioni di vaccinati.
Fate i conti.

Ma tolto chi non ragiona proprio più, gli altri perché non vedono una cosa cosi cristallina? 
Per me la vedono benissimo, NON VOGLIONO, vederla.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Intanto Zaia: "L' 80% dei ricoverati in Terapia Intensiva non è vaccinato"
> 
> Aggiunge che quelli in TI vaccinati sono comunque persone molto compromesse in partenza, evidentemente il sistema immunitario funziona zero.
> 
> ...


Quindi non ho capito. Se i dati dicono che in ospedale ci va chi non è vaccinato allora mi spiegate questa campagna nel vaccinare per forza i no-vax? Ognuno si assume le sue responsabilità, se non vogliono vaccinarsi cavoli loro se si ammalano. Invece sembra che 80/85% debba essere tirato dentro il vortice delle restrizioni per quel 15. O almeno è quella la retorica che sto cercando di capire


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Intanto Zaia: "L' 80% dei ricoverati in Terapia Intensiva non è vaccinato"
> 
> Aggiunge che quelli in TI vaccinati sono comunque persone molto compromesse in partenza, evidentemente il sistema immunitario funziona zero.
> 
> ...



È un sollievo leggere queste cose, significa che il vaccino funziona e che abbiamo una buona speranza che questa storia finisca.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quindi non ho capito. Se i dati dicono che in ospedale ci va chi non è vaccinato allora mi spiegate questa campagna nel vaccinare per forza i no-vax? Ognuno si assume le sue responsabilità, se non vogliono vaccinarsi cavoli loro se si ammalano. Invece sembra che 80/85% debba essere tirato dentro il vortice delle restrizioni per quel 15. O almeno è quella la retorica che sto cercando di capire


Ancora?

Tifo'o, permettimi di dirti che non hai colto il principale problema di questa pandemia allora: il collasso dei sistemi sanitari,mica i morti (o almeno non in maggioranza)

Permetti che se gli ospedali finiscono ancora al colllasso, al 90% degli italiani girano le palle se la propria madre o il proprio padre deve rinviare una diagnosi di cancro per colpa di 2 milioni di ottusi?

Guarda che non è roba di oggi, sono scappate qualche centinaio di migliaia di diagnosi precoci di tumore in questi 2 anni.
Senza contare gli interventi rinviati di vario tipo.

Fosse almeno che questi 2 milioni di no vax facessero una vita attenta a non contagiarsi e complicare la vita agli altri, macchè

Ci ridono pure in faccia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> Se uno non vuole vaccinarsi fa piu bella figura a dire ho paura, punto, ma se inizia a dire ********* sulle nanotecnologie, il 5g ed altre amenita del genere a quel punto non è piu soggettività e affinche quelle affermazioni diventino oggettività vanno dimostrate.
> Non è che puoi dire la terra è piatta o gli asini volano e pretendere di essere preso sul serio



Buonanotte ai sognatori.
Quando si vuole denigrare una manifestazione e tutti i suoi partecipanti,si mandano semplicemente le telecamere ad intervistare le persone più imbecilli (tagliando le interviste delle persone "normali"),poi si trasmettono le immagini su tg e programmi televisivi vari e si fa andare in vacca tutta la manifestazione.
Così è stato anche stavolta,e lo dimostra il fatto che ancora oggi tirate fuori la storiella del 5g,4g,antenne,elmetto di carta stagnola e terra piatta per deridere chi è contrario al greenpass/vaccino.

Ma quanti saranno questi imbecilli che associano il vaccino al 5g? l'1% ? il 2% ?

Stessa cosa alla manifestazione di Roma in cui avevano persino riesumato i fascisti per etichettare,denigrare e bloccare le proteste contro il green pass.

P.S Anche l'altra sera,video della stessa manifestazione,ma anzichè mandare in onda l'intervista di una nonnina di 98 anni scesa in piazza (con tanto di argomenti condivisibili) contro il green pass, hanno preferito mandare in onda uno spezzone di un emerito ********* che parlava di vaccino inserito di nascosto nella frutta. 
Per la serie : _bongi bongi bon bon bon _


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Buonanotte ai sognatori.
> Quando si vuole denigrare una manifestazione e tutti i suoi partecipanti,si mandano semplicemente le telecamere ad intervistare le persone più imbecilli (tagliando le interviste delle persone "normali"),poi si trasmettono le immagini su tg e programmi televisivi vari e si fa andare in vacca tutta la manifestazione.
> Così è stato anche stavolta,e lo dimostra il fatto che ancora oggi tirate fuori la storiella del 5g,4g,antenne,elmetto di carta stagnola e terra piatta per deridere chi è contrario al greenpass/vaccino.
> 
> ...


eh? tutto sto papiro col mio posto cosa c'entra? ho menzionato la manipolazione dell'informazione da parte dei media? rileggi il posto, ho semplicemente detto che dire "bisogna rispettare chi la pensa diversamente" non vuol dire assolutamente nulla, si rispettano le opinioni diverse ma appunto devono essere opinioni, i fatti non si rispettano, si dimostrano.
Uno che dice scemenze, se apri il dizionario viene definito scemo, uno che dice fesserie è un fesso. Se uno non vuole essere chiamato stupito basta semplicemente non dire stupidate e seguire il vecchio adagio meglio tacere e sembrare stupidi che aprire la bocca e togliere ogni dubbio.
Sulla soggettivita non c'è niente da dire, si puo non condividere ma si rispetta, uno che ha paura di volare non gli puoi dire niente, ha paura stop. Cosi come uno che ha paura di vaccinarsi, ha paura stop.
Ma se vai in giro a dire fregnacce sul 5g, nanoparticelle, feti morti ecc lo devi dimostrare, in mancanza di cio stai dicendo stupidate.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ancora?
> 
> Tifo'o, permettimi di dirti che non hai colto il principale problema di questa pandemia allora: il collasso dei sistemi sanitari,mica i morti (o almeno non in maggioranza)
> 
> ...


Ho capito che il problema è il collasso degli ospedali, ma è anche vero che secondo me oltre un limite di vaccinati non ci arrivi. E' inutile continuare con questa storia, nemmeno nella Russia dell'amato Putin nemmeno in Cina sono riusciti a superare una tot %..
Puoi mettere tutte le restrizioni che vuoi ma se uno non vuole allora non vuole e si farà i suoi test. Non è possibile che il restante 80% deve continuare sotto restrizioni per una minoranza. Vuoi vedere che quelli di Sinagapore ci hanno visto giusto? Non vax e ti ammali di coviddi sganci i soldi di tasca tua.. ma in Europa una cosa del genere è inattuabile.

Secondo me tutte queste strategie sono un danno. Ora visto che il 20% non vuole vaccinarsi il restante 80% è costretto a farsi una dose ogni 6 mesi. Cosi facendo aumentare solo i no-vax.

L'altra strategia è fare come l'Austria.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Inoltre un anno fa in Italia c’erano 41 mila caso (record), bisogna essere dei folli a pensare che non sia cambiato nulla


Il problema è che ora la validità del green pass scenderà verosimilmente a 6 mesi costringendo tutti a fare subito la terza dose... io ho fatto moderna e sono finito dal cardiologo, ho il terrore di rifare a breve un'altra dose.. concordo con te, è cambiato molto... però per me il problema green-pass esiste ed è un problema grosso, ste dosi tra poco diventeranno un tagliando.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Il problema è che ora la validità del green pass scenderà verosimilmente a 6 mesi costringendo tutti a fare subito la terza dose... *io ho fatto moderna e sono finito dal cardiologo*, ho il terrore di rifare a breve un'altra dose.. concordo con te, è cambiato molto... però per me il problema green-pass esiste ed è un problema grosso, ste dosi tra poco diventeranno un tagliando.


Lo hanno registrato il tuo caso tra quelli avversi? Questo è quello di cui parlavo, ne conosco diverse di persone che hanno avuto questo problema ma hanno avuto grosse difficoltà a documentare la loro difficoltà.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lo hanno registrato il tuo caso tra quelli avversi? Questo è quello di cui parlavo, ne conosco diverse di persone che hanno avuto questo problema ma hanno avuto grosse difficoltà a documentare la loro difficoltà.


Non ho fatto segnalazione Ale perchè eseguiti i controlli "era tutto nella norma", ma a me la palpitazioni saltuariamente sono rimaste... di reazioni avverse, lievi (come le mie) o meno lievi, ne ho sentite diverse (nell'ordine di una decina), ma non tali da sfociare in segnalazioni.
Ho capito e condivido il tuo discorso.
Io ho sempre detto che i benefici superano i rischi e i numeri attuali lo dimostrano, ma il marciume che c'è attorno alla pandemia, la macchina del fango del green-pass e la sua probabile riduzione temporale sono qualcosa di gravissimo ed intollerabile...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho capito che il problema è il collasso degli ospedali, ma è anche vero che secondo me oltre un limite di vaccinati non ci arrivi. E' inutile continuare con questa storia, nemmeno nella Russia dell'amato Putin nemmeno in Cina sono riusciti a superare una tot %..
> Puoi mettere tutte le restrizioni che vuoi ma se uno non vuole allora non vuole e si farà i suoi test. Non è possibile che il restante 80% deve continuare sotto restrizioni per una minoranza. Vuoi vedere che quelli di Sinagapore ci hanno visto giusto? Non vax e ti ammali di coviddi sganci i soldi di tasca tua.. ma in Europa una cosa del genere è inattuabile.
> 
> Secondo me tutte queste strategie sono un danno. Ora visto che il 20% non vuole vaccinarsi il restante 80% è costretto a farsi una dose ogni 6 mesi. Cosi facendo aumentare solo i no-vax.
> ...


Il problema non è il 15 o 20% che non vuole vaccinarsi, il problema è che sti vaccini durano 6 mesi e non hanno il coraggio di dire alla gente che è necessario farsi una dose ogni 6 mesi, dopo che la scenzah (una parte) aveva detto che ne bastassero un paio per ottenere l'immunità di pecora.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non ho fatto segnalazione Ale perchè eseguiti i controlli "era tutto nella norma", ma a me la palpitazioni saltuariamente sono rimaste... di reazioni avverse, lievi (come le mie) o meno lievi, ne ho sentite diverse (nell'ordine di una decina), ma non tali da sfociare in segnalazioni.
> Ho capito e condivido il tuo discorso.
> Io ho sempre detto che i benefici superano i rischi e i numeri attuali lo dimostrano, ma il marciume che c'è attorno alla pandemia, la macchina del fango del green-pass e la sua probabile riduzione temporale sono qualcosa di gravissimo ed intollerabile...


È questo il problema di cui i cosiddetti "no vax" (che poi io non sono no vax, cerco solo di ragionare con la mia testa, perché ritengo la mia salute un bene individuale che non baratterò MAI per quello collettivo, possono fare quello che vogliono ma non ci sarà risarcimento che possa farmi cambiare idea) parlano. La sorveglianza passiva non funziona, un vaccinato dovrebbe essere sottoposto a controlli attenti e scrupolosi dopo la somministrazione, così da poter segnalare qualsiasi anomalia. Palpitazioni al cuore, anche saltuarie, sono un prezzo che una persona è disposta a pagare? Che poi hai detto anche tu che è difficile ottenere la segnalazione all'AIFA con la sorveglianza passiva, pertanto credo che molta gente ci penserà duemila volte prima di farsi questa terza dose.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È questo il problema di cui i cosiddetti "no vax" (che poi io non sono no vax, cerco solo di ragionare con la mia testa, perché ritengo la mia salute un bene individuale che non baratterò MAI per quello collettivo, possono fare quello che vogliono ma non ci sarà risarcimento che possa farmi cambiare idea) parlano. La sorveglianza passiva non funziona, un vaccinato dovrebbe essere sottoposto a controlli attenti e scrupolosi dopo la somministrazione, così da poter segnalare qualsiasi anomalia. Palpitazioni al cuore, anche saltuarie, sono un prezzo che una persona è disposta a pagare? Che poi hai detto anche tu che è difficile ottenere la segnalazione all'AIFA con la sorveglianza passiva, pertanto credo che molta gente ci penserà duemila volte prima di farsi questa terza dose.


Terza dose cui ti obbligheranno in maniera subdola accorciando i tempi di validità del green pass... gli stessi che ti hanno detto per mesi che due dosi (non l'ho detto io) salvano dal rischio morte (soggetti non fragili e certo non over 70-80)...

Già è un casino, se poi questa terza dose viene spacciata in maniera ancora più subdola come tagliando necessario.... è un disastro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho capito che il problema è il collasso degli ospedali, ma è anche vero che secondo me oltre un limite di vaccinati non ci arrivi. E' inutile continuare con questa storia, nemmeno nella Russia dell'amato Putin nemmeno in Cina sono riusciti a superare una tot %..
> Puoi mettere tutte le restrizioni che vuoi ma se uno non vuole allora non vuole e si farà i suoi test. Non è possibile che il restante 80% deve continuare sotto restrizioni per una minoranza. Vuoi vedere che quelli di Sinagapore ci hanno visto giusto? Non vax e ti ammali di coviddi sganci i soldi di tasca tua.. ma in Europa una cosa del genere è inattuabile.
> 
> Secondo me tutte queste strategie sono un danno. Ora visto che il 20% non vuole vaccinarsi il restante 80% è costretto a farsi una dose ogni 6 mesi. Cosi facendo aumentare solo i no-vax.
> ...


si ma attenzione che a singapore si puo fare cosi perche il sistema sanitario è piu simile a quello americano che a quello italiano, quelli che si rifiutano di pagare sono le assicurazioni che giustamente dicono il contratto stabilisce che ti rimborso in queste condizioni, se tu violi le condizioni so cacchi tuoi.
Nel sistema sanitario pubblico mica puoi farlo, altrimenti non dovresti curare chi ha un incidente senza casco o senza cintura ecc


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma attenzione che a singapore si puo fare cosi perche il sistema sanitario è piu simile a quello americano che a quello italiano, quelli che si rifiutano di pagare sono le assicurazioni che giustamente dicono il contratto stabilisce che ti rimborso in queste condizioni, se tu violi le condizioni so cacchi tuoi.
> Nel sistema sanitario pubblico mica puoi farlo, altrimenti non dovresti curare chi ha un incidente senza casco o senza cintura ecc


Vabbè, quindi che facciamo? Prendiamo il peggio di ogni stato e lo adottiamo in Italia? Vogliamo vedere quanto sono gli stipendi negli Stati Uniti? Quanto guadagna mediamente un ingegnere da quelle parti e quanto guadagna qua? Vogliamo capire che l'Italia sta diventando uno schifo di paese da vivere e anziché contestare e scannarci tra vags e no vags dovremmo protestare insieme contro il governo e contro chi ci ha portati a questa situazione? A me sinceramente dispiace da italiano che il governo ci stia portando a litigare per ste stupidaggini, anziché essere coesi contro un sistema che palesemente non funziona.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, quindi che facciamo? Prendiamo il peggio di ogni stato e lo adottiamo in Italia? Vogliamo vedere quanto sono gli stipendi negli Stati Uniti? Quanto guadagna mediamente un ingegnere da quelle parti e quanto guadagna qua? Vogliamo capire che l'Italia sta diventando uno schifo di paese da vivere e anziché contestare e scannarci tra vags e no vags dovremmo protestare insieme contro il governo e contro chi ci ha portati a questa situazione? A me sinceramente dispiace da italiano che il governo ci stia portando a litigare per ste stupidaggini, anziché essere coesi contro un sistema che palesemente non funziona.


ma perche prendete un post decontestualizzandolo e partite per la tangente? Dove ho scritto che dobbiamo fare come gli stati uniti? ho semplicemente puntualizzato il posto di tifo, dicendo che quello che dicono stia accadendo a singapore non si puo fare qui da noi perche il rifiutarsi di curare il no vax ha senso con le assicurazioni sanitarie ma qua da noi che il sistema è pubblico non lo puoi fare perche la legge o vale per tutti o non vale per nessuno, se non curo il no vax che finisce in terapia intensiva perche "se l'è cercata" allora per coerenza logica non si dovrebbe curare il tizio che si fa male perche senza casco o senza cintura, il tizio che finisce in ospedale perche fuma, il tizio che mangia da schifo e ricorre alle cure mediche pubbliche ecc ecc 
Quindi visto che da noi le regole del gioco in merito alla sanità sono queste non ha alcun senso dire "il no vax non si cura perche non si è vaccinato, non voglio che le mie tasse vengono spese per curare i no vax " ecc ecc


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non ho fatto segnalazione Ale perchè eseguiti i controlli "era tutto nella norma", ma a me la palpitazioni saltuariamente sono rimaste... di reazioni avverse, lievi (come le mie) o meno lievi, ne ho sentite diverse (nell'ordine di una decina), ma non tali da sfociare in segnalazioni.
> Ho capito e condivido il tuo discorso.
> Io ho sempre detto che i benefici superano i rischi e i numeri attuali lo dimostrano, ma il marciume che c'è attorno alla pandemia, la macchina del fango del green-pass e la sua probabile riduzione temporale sono qualcosa di gravissimo ed intollerabile...



E tu sei sicurissimo al 100% che queste palpitazioni apparentemente strane, non le avessi anche prima solo che post vaccino hai iniziato a fare caso a tutto ciò che avveniva nel tuo corpo?

Anche a me capita, ma è solo un impressione di avere palpitazioni, è tutto normale


----------



## honua (14 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ancora?
> 
> Tifo'o, permettimi di dirti che non hai colto il principale problema di questa pandemia allora: il collasso dei sistemi sanitari,mica i morti (o almeno non in maggioranza)
> 
> ...


Guarda ti parla un non vaccinato pieno di dubbi perchè solo gli idioti ritengono di aver ragione a prescindere secondo me. Io lavoro regolarmente, tamponandomi ogni 2-3 giorni e vedo un rilassamento generale che non ne hai l'idea! Gente in ufficio che, nella migliore delle ipotesi, sta con la mascherina sotto il mento a mo di sciarpetta, gente nei bar che sta seduta ore e ore insieme senza mascherina, amici che parlano sempre di organizzare mangiate varie con 3-4-5 nuclei familiari diversi. Io, non vaccinato, utilizzo regolarmente la mascherina, spesso FFP2 o FFP3, mi lavo le mani in continuazione o me le sanifico perchè sono consapevole del rischio che mi assumo. La vita non attenta a contagiarsi la fanno di più le persone vaccinate che si sentono, erroneamente, protette da un vaccino che nella migliore delle ipotesi dopo 6 mesi è poco più di acqua fresca a livello di protezione anticorpale. Io non ho mai riso in faccia a nessuno, e nella mia cerchia di contatti sociali ti posso assicurare che il 99% è vaccinato. Non bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, mi dispiace


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2021)

Io non ho nulla contro i vaccini, anzi mi sono pure vaccinato. E quando ho fatto l'iniezione ho detto "Bene dai ora per 1 anno sono apposto"... passano nemmeno due mesi e già si parla di un'altra bella dose per chi è fatto JJ perchè non abbastanza "forte".. passano 3 mesi ed ecco che sbucano gli studi "Serve terze dosi" ecc..

Ma vi rendete conto in che mano siamo? Stanno semplicemente brancolando nel buio.. questi Scenziati, esperti politici o quello che è non ci stanno capendo una mazza e piuttosto di chiudere la bocca e parlare quando c'è una conclusione..no sparano a caso. Poi è inutile che mi dite "tu non sei uno scienziato, non è un medico non sei nulla non puoi parlare" Assolutamente, non è il mio campo. Ma non potete negare che quando questi "esperti" non sono d'accordo con loro stessi, prima dicono due dosi sufficienti poi dicono che

" serve una extra ogni 6 mesi.. due dosi no meglio 1 anzi una è sufficiente anzi no servono 2 ah no servono 3 a intervalli di 6 mesi".. non è che magari c'è confusione?

Questa è la sperimentazione di massa, si sicuramente FDA e EMA hanno di fatto reso il vaccino a livello degli altri però il paragone con quello influenzale mi sembra ridicolo. L'influenzale è una volta e basta ed arrivederci al prossimo anno. Nell'influenzale non c'è tipo "aspè dopo 6 mesi devi tornare ed aggiornare la siringa"..

Da noi quando stai per prontare il vaccino c'è scritto che chi si è fatto AstraZecca e poi si è fatto il booster con mRna puoi farsi un'altra dose di mRna in modo tale da evitare problemi quando viaggi.  Ma chi ha scritto sta roba???? Ma che razza di motivazione è.
L'altra volta avevo letto sul corriere che chi si è fatto JJ dopo 6 mesi dall'iniziione può farsi il booster con mRNA.. Ma se vuole può anche farlo prima.. ditemi voi in che mani siamo.

Ripeto, per me c'è confusione totale su tutto e mi preoccupa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E tu sei sicurissimo al 100% che queste palpitazioni apparentemente strane, non le avessi anche prima solo che post vaccino hai iniziato a fare caso a tutto ciò che avveniva nel tuo corpo?
> 
> Anche a me capita, ma è solo un impressione di avere palpitazioni, è tutto normale


Ti faccio una domanda. Secondo te è normale che una persona dopo essersi vaccinata venga abbandonata a se stessa, non venga seguito nel suo percorso post vaccino, non vengano verificati da personale qualificato gli effetti avversi, anzi ottenere una segnalazione all'AIFA sia molto complicato? Guarda che chi viene segnalato non è uno che presenta effetti lievi, ma gente che sta male, poi ti ripeto se voi ritenete palpitazioni al cuore dopo un vaccino un effetto lieve, è un altro discorso.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E tu sei sicurissimo al 100% che queste palpitazioni apparentemente strane, non le avessi anche prima solo che post vaccino hai iniziato a fare caso a tutto ciò che avveniva nel tuo corpo?
> 
> Anche a me capita, ma è solo un impressione di avere palpitazioni, è tutto normale


Purtroppo sono sicurissimo Pazzo..... purtroppo.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda. Secondo te è normale che una persona dopo essersi vaccinata venga abbandonata a se stessa, non venga seguito nel suo percorso post vaccino, non vengano verificati da personale qualificato gli effetti avversi, anzi ottenere una segnalazione all'AIFA sia molto complicato? Guarda che chi viene segnalato non è uno che presenta effetti lievi, ma gente che sta male, poi ti ripeto se voi ritenete palpitazioni al cuore dopo un vaccino un effetto lieve, è un altro discorso.



Non so per certo, ma mi pare strano che se uno fa segnalazioni SERIE non venga preso in considerazione.

È chiaro che non puo essere seguito chiunque per ogni minima stupidata che nel 99% dei casi non hanno nulla a che fare col vaccino.

Mai hai una vaga idea di quanta forza lavoro e che macchina organizzativa servirebbe????

Tu, come me immagino, avrai anche solo per sentito dire, migliaia di conoscenze di persone vaccinate.
Sempre personalmente, ho solo 2 feedback di persone che hanno avuto conseguenze negative post vaccino.

Un signore padre di una amica della.mia ragazza, che ha avuto un trombo ad una gamba, poi guarito ed una ragazza barista che mi serve il caffè molto spesso, che mi ha detto che il vaccino gli ha risvegliato una malattia che non aveva piu da anni.

La correlazione col vaccino sarebbe poi tutta da verificare, però voglio dire, non c'è nemmeno paragone con i danni fatti dal covid dalle mie parti


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sono sicurissimo Pazzo..... purtroppo.



Però agli esami, per fortuna, sei sano come un pesce.


----------

